# My new tallarn army (v. pic heavy) [update 17/02]



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I did start this a while back, and might have posted a few pics ages ago, but i've been working on it slowly and steadily, and just got back into 40k after a long WFB kick. and this is what i've chosen to get on with...










A mechanised Tallarn division...

Here is the Colonel... no one has names yet... he's slightly converted from the FW cadian commander, just added a headscarf:










These are 3 more command members, from left to right, Standard, random commander looking guy (maybe lieutenant) and a lieutenant from platoon command. They're all FW conversions, the power fist is from the metal cadian officers, its lovely and small... banner is the SM command one.










From left to right: Master Vox made from an old metal tallarn and a cadian FW vox caster thing, lieutenant pointing with clipboard, made from FW tallarn/cadian bitz (one of my favourites) a medic made from FW bitz and GS. and attached DKOK Commissar.










one of (so far) 3 built chimeras. This is pretty much the paint job that it will end up with. simple. lots of gubbinz added from various kits, including non GW stuff from taimya or something. camo netting is the plastic netting that oranges/onions come in in the UK.










second chimera










mortar teams! used the new plastic mortars and the old metal crew. lots of milliput sandbags, most of my HW teams are sandbagged emplacements. looks cool. lots of bags/ammo etc.


















WIP roughrider, glade rider/tallarn/GS... lots more work to do. got 5 in the pipeline










my favourites! the sniper teams. lots of em. Buildings are LOTR ruins, they fit perfectly in scale and deserty theme. Theyre all FW bits, v little GS, lots of swaps and conversions.


































Medusa crew









Medusa squadron. Plans are to eventually get 3 basilisks and 3 griffons for the company.









The grunts that need the most work. Half of them are painted by my pal about 9 years ago... sigh.










The only finished thing in the army









Almost finished. notice converted FW sergeant.










and that's yer lot. If you're lucky, i might even update this as i go...


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice army. I really like the blue head scarves. k:


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

thanks for the rep. The headscarves will end up white, like the last two photos...


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Good work! I like the converting that you have done and you've made some good use of the washes in your colour scheme. Over all I think that this will be a good looking army on the table. Well done


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh, the white ones look just as dank. Keep up the good work!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking good there Tor. Really diggin the colouring on the tank as well.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Lookin good man! I always loved Tallarns, and lookin at yours makes me wanna do an army of them! One thing I want to suggest... in the pic with the tank that has the plastic cammo netting. There is an easier way to go about doing that. Get some gauze from a first aid kit, stretch it out and soak it in thinned down paint. The gauze will absorb the paint so it will be the colour you want. Also, it will be moveable, stretchable etc so you can place it so it looks a little more natural! Well done man!


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

looks nice man im thinking of death korps army for my self, thay are sweet looking man keep it up


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

HorusReborn said:


> One thing I want to suggest... in the pic with the tank that has the plastic cammo netting. There is an easier way to go about doing that. Get some gauze from a first aid kit, stretch it out and soak it in thinned down paint. The gauze will absorb the paint so it will be the colour you want. Also, it will be moveable, stretchable etc so you can place it so it looks a little more natural! Well done man!


Unfortunately then i'd have to buy something. Which would cost money... But we'll see, its a good idea certiainly...



> Good work! I like the converting that you have done and you've made some good use of the washes in your colour scheme. Over all I think that this will be a good looking army on the table. Well done


Thanks, this was never going to be the best looking army. its an exercise in getting something done as simply as possible as much as it is anything. The main colour is just Khemri Brown with a Devlan Mud wash... no highlights or nuffink. Won't win any prizes, but as you say, as a large force on the field...


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

ah ha! i've kept up with something! Done alot of work in the past week on them... mostly i grant you, undercoating and base coating, but still. I've now got 4 squads done (one needs its heavy team and sergeant doing) and a couple more base coated... also finished the mortars.










































































more to come!


----------

